# Bahia Grass



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Qustion for you pros here. I'm in Florida and have a fair amount of bahia grass on my property. Is there a weed killer/prohibitor that I can put down that won't kill or hurt the bahia?

Thanks! arty:


----------



## cork-guy (May 1, 2010)

You want to keep it... or kill it? If keep it... well... really?!

http://www.clemson.edu/extension/hgic/pests/weeds/hgic2316.html


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks Cork Guy. 

We use it here in Florida on larger lawns because it is low maintenance. We cut it the same as other lawns. I've seached this in the past and came up blank.

If you let it grow tall it has a chance to seed,thus helping to thicken it and reduce weeds I think. 

Was just looking for a safe weed killer for this.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Big Shoe said:


> Qustion for you pros here. I'm in Florida and have a fair amount of bahia grass on my property. Is there a weed killer/prohibitor that I can put down that won't kill or hurt the bahia?
> 
> Thanks! arty:


I don't think you can kill that stuff. :laughing:

-Paul


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Think we have a shortage of Florida lawn experts here.:whistling

I'll mix up some Atrazine and spray a section and see what happens.:whistling

Was'nt talking about you Mix!


----------



## SC sawdaddy (Oct 15, 2008)

The highway dept uses bahia grass to reseed the sides of the road in SC. It is very hardy stuff but spreads like wildfire and most yards are covered with it. 
Not a bad thing but very aggrivating after you mow your grass and the next morning you have about a hundred of the little crow foot shoots standing in what is otherwise a nice even cut yard.


----------



## Titan T (Jun 8, 2011)

For broadleaf weeds any 3 way spray will work. I like to mix it under label strength a little. It can burn if applied above 85 degrees so a little early morning or evening work is in order.


----------

